# Is it necessary to do a delivery job with Uber?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Like if you're already doing Uber to make x amount of dollars per hour, what is the benefit to doing a different variation of it?


----------



## sylviademetroulakos (Dec 19, 2016)

i need to find a ride from atlanta airport to blue ridge ga tonight and then a ride back on wqed night
but i am stupid apparently and can not figure this Uber thing out. Can you help me. My name is Sylvia my number is**********i am coming in from Orlando for a funeral.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

sylviademetroulakos said:


> i need to find a ride from atlanta airport to blue ridge ga tonight and then a ride back on wqed night
> but i am stupid apparently and can not figure this Uber thing out. Can you help me. My name is Sylvia my number is 8507585560 i am coming in from Orlando for a funeral.


He doesn't live in Georgia\, neither do i


----------



## HoustonGirl (Jan 7, 2017)

sylviademetroulakos said:


> i need to find a ride from atlanta airport to blue ridge ga tonight and then a ride back on wqed night
> but i am stupid apparently and can not figure this Uber thing out. Can you help me. My name is Sylvia my number is 8507585560 i am coming in from Orlando for a funeral.


Sweetie, you got a cell phone? If you have an Android phone, go to the Play Store App and download and install Uber. You will need a debit or credit card. Then you can order you a ride. I don't know the exact directions for an iPhone but it's a similar process.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Like if you're already doing Uber to make x amount of dollars per hour, what is the benefit to doing a different variation of it?


I could see it being alright if you wanted to work around lunchtime, which is really slow around where I'm at for driving people. I wouldn't mind having the option if I had some sort of scheduling emergency or obligation and I couldn't work my normal hours (I prefer to chat with human beings and be social, tbh)... also could be useful, I think around holidays where people stay in instead of go out... I know someone who delivered over the Christmas holiday and they kept their income about the same, while I worked like a dog for next to nothing. It could potentially give you an option to profit off of people staying in vs. going out... so you could cater to very different situations. I would only do it if they allowed me to have a separate EATS account. I would absolutely not accept Eats while driving people. That just looks like a terrible idea. Every Uber driving friend I've got tells me that EATS gave them lower returns than driving people. It would be nice if Uber allowed Pool to be spun off into a different account, too.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

In markets where Uber and Lyft operate as a duopoly and riders can't easily dodge Surge, yeah.. Eats really isn't competitive with getting X fares on surge multipliers. 

Eats, in the suburbs and North Austin actually is more profitable for me than X rides in the suburbs of the same mileage due to limited demand for X rides outside of commuter hours and rare/limited surge. I try to avoid delivering in super-dense neighborhood developments or downtown, though since we're paid primarily by mileage and not by time spent navigating from a parking spot to the customer's doorstep.
K-pax also brought up the scheduling issue: it's usually busy for delivery when it's slow for pax fares, and vice versa. Delivery during lunch hours helps keep you busy & earning money throughout the day, especially when it gets slow in the middle of the day. Dinner hours overlap with evening commuters, though so if you have separate X-only and delivery-only profiles, I'd suggest doing X-only until the bulk of the commuters are home.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> In markets where Uber and Lyft operate as a duopoly and riders can't easily dodge Surge, yeah.. Eats really isn't competitive with getting X fares on surge multipliers.
> 
> Eats, in the suburbs and North Austin actually is more profitable for me than X rides in the suburbs of the same mileage due to limited demand for X rides outside of commuter hours and rare/limited surge. I try to avoid delivering in super-dense neighborhood developments or downtown, though since we're paid primarily by mileage and not by time spent navigating from a parking spot to the customer's doorstep.
> K-pax also brought up the scheduling issue: it's usually busy for delivery when it's slow for pax fares, and vice versa. Delivery during lunch hours helps keep you busy & earning money throughout the day, especially when it gets slow in the middle of the day. Dinner hours overlap with evening commuters, though so if you have separate X-only and delivery-only profiles, I'd suggest doing X-only until the bulk of the commuters are home.


Do you know if Eats is available only in certain areas? I noticed some food delivery companies only operate in the more Urban areas (esp in Seattle which is a town that is culturally very hostile to car drivers vs. other modes of transport... even car drivers who do it for a living), but I share your sentiment that it would be a nightmare to try to do that in such a setting unless you were on foot (I have seen people on bicycles and on foot with UberEats packs going down the sidewalk in Seattle. Didn't even know they could do that).


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Like if you're already doing Uber to make x amount of dollars per hour, what is the benefit to doing a different variation of it?


Looking at it backwards. Drive other stuff to make a decent hourly. Use uber to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

sylviademetroulakos said:


> i need to find a ride from atlanta airport to blue ridge ga tonight and then a ride back on wqed night
> but i am stupid apparently and can not figure this Uber thing out. Can you help me. My name is Sylvia my number is**********i am coming in from Orlando for a funeral.


This is an Uber driver forum. Not connected to Uber. You need to contact the actual Uber Technologies for help in this. If you can't figure it out from the app, go to Ubers actual website. I posted a screenshot of the help section of the website. It gives directions on how to get further assistance from Uber I cannot post the link for you but if you go to Google, and type Uber, you will find Uber's website.









Also this forum is seen around the world. Please do post any further personal information. I have edited out your phone number.


----------

